# Which is the better ant?



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Which is the better ant? And why?


----------



## Zachhiiee (Oct 24, 2021)

You know tbh, I advise you use this board for information gathering only. Quit with the Sarcasm. Stop antagonizing other users on this platform. Go pursue other hobbies, and make better use of your time.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

This forum would whither and die if everyone took your advice.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Zachhiiee said:


> You know tbh, I advise you use this board for information gathering only. Quit with the Sarcasm. Stop antagonizing other users on this platform. Go pursue other hobbies, and make better use of your time.


Your *assumptions* about my intentions are quite amusing.


----------



## Zachhiiee (Oct 24, 2021)

it doesn't matter. You're not contributing anything to this platform of *worth.*


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Zachhiiee said:


> it doesn't matter. You're not contributing anything to this platform of *worth.*


*Opinion* noted.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

3 uber ant points... Learnt fast to not do the job

2500 uber ant points... has learnt to do the job and doesn't give a shit about Uber ant points


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Zachhiiee said:


> You know tbh, I advise you use this board for information gathering only. Quit with the Sarcasm. Stop antagonizing other users on this platform. Go pursue other hobbies, and make better use of your time.


 I disagree with this post. @Heisenburger - Thank you for you informative and entertaining contributions to this forum.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Depends, the person with the three points might have grown a brain and quit or was fired after three trips or the start of a new period.

The one with over two thousand points knows being Diamond is like being the guy that program Uber GPS and both are stupid and that guy with more than two thousand points is making money.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Zachhiiee said:


> it doesn't matter. You're not contributing anything to this platform of *worth.*


Who the **** ARE YOU?
Posted fifty times in the last almost two years?

Seriously ... why do I care what you think?
Who ARE you?

.


----------

